
Encryption Should Not Trump Law Enforcement - devin_lane
https://shiftedbits.org/2016/03/20/encryption-should-not-trump-law-enforcement/
======
stray
If law enforcement doesn't have a case without the contents of a phone -- law
enforcement simply doesn't have a case.

It's not like bluffdale doesn't have it. They most certainly do.

